# PC geht nicht an, fehleranalyse



## Sir-Pumperlot (14. August 2006)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mir vor ca 3 Monaten einen neuen Rechner gekauft. 
Der Rechner läuft nachts normaler weise durch. Am nächsten morgen habe ich allerdings bemerkt, dass er aus war. Bei dem Versuch, den Rechner anzumachen reagierte er allerdings nicht. Als erstes dachte ich, das Netzteil (Enermax EG465AX-VE) wäre deffekt. Jedoch funktioniert es Prima in meinem alten Rechner. Als nächstes erschienenmir entweder der Schalter oder das Mainboard selber als einziege Fehlerquellen. Ich habe den Schalter abgebaut und durch kurzschließen eines Schraubendrehers (so hat das auch immer mein Computerfreak aus dem Laden gemacht) versucht, den rechner anzumachen. Es tat sich natürlich nichts. Kann ich jetzt sicher gehen, dass es am Mainboard (Asus A8N-E) liegt? Ich habe leider kein Netzteil, dass ich an das Mainboard anschließen kann. (dazu fehlen mir ein paar stecker)
Im übrigen leuchtet das lämpchen der Stromanzeige des Mainboards (Keine ahnung in wie fern das etwas aussagt)
Da ich die Komponenten über einen Onlineshop (Mix-Computer) bestellt habe und mein Mainboard zurück shicken müsste, würde ich mir gerne ganz sicher gehen, dass es daran liegen muss.
Habt ihr noch ideen, wie ich das weiter überprüfen kann, oda was ich machen kann, um hier weiter zu kommen. Oder ist es mit meinen Prüfungen schon ausgeschlossen, dass es etwas anderes sein kann?


----------



## Lyn555 (15. August 2006)

Es is schwer fernanalysen zu geben... doch es heist wen der Computer zu lang rent der cpu manchmal brennt  

Was hast du den für ein cpu mit welchem Kühler?

Güsse Lyn


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (15. August 2006)

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ mit dem dazu gehörigen Lüfter (San Diego Boxed)

http://www.mix-computer.de/mix/shop/productDetails.html?artNo=HHDA24&

am falschen lüfter sollte es nicht liegen. mein ganz ganz alter pc lief auch ohne prozessor wenigstens noch an. ka ob es da jetzt ne sicherheitssperre gibt oder so. es roch zumindest nicht verbrannt^^, rechner müsste sich eigendlich dann richtig abgeschaltet haben, wenn was zu heiß wird.


----------



## koka123 (15. August 2006)

Hat das Mainboard vielleicht sichtbare Defekte? Mal genau drübergucken, ob irgendwo Risse entstanden sind?
Kann ja auch mal bei neuer Hardware passieren...


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (16. August 2006)

ne keien risse, brandspuren, kratzer ect. zu sehen.
ich werde denke ich mal den shop anschreiben, was ich in dem fall machen soll, wenn hier niemand sonst noch irgendwelche fehlerquellen weiß.


----------

